# Throw Away Your Camera!



## cgw (Dec 16, 2022)

After making some fresh-squeezed tomorrow morning, just follow the directions for some fun. Jeesh, no more time shot getting that look with PS/LR and those pricey plug-ins:









						Citrus Turned Into a Pinhole Camera: 'Oranges Can Take Photos'
					

The oranges at your local store can't be used to take photos on.




					petapixel.com


----------



## sleist (Dec 16, 2022)

Just don't brush your teeth before shooting.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 16, 2022)

I made pinhole cameras out of all kinds of stuff but never fruit.


----------



## terri (Dec 17, 2022)

Love it!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2022)

Reminds me of the potato clock.


----------

